# They're all NAKED!



## cmacclel (Nov 1, 2008)

A few hosts I have been working on.....

1 Sceptre and the rest are P7's with a couple varients in patterning and one Tailcap has 6 flutes.









Blurry Pic but for some reason I thought it looked cool


----------



## TranquillityBase (Nov 1, 2008)

WOW!!!!!

Nuff said


----------



## tx101 (Nov 1, 2008)

Well ... that has to count as the best looking flashlight of all time :devil:


----------



## BSBG (Nov 1, 2008)

Very nice!

:thumbsup:


----------



## spc (Nov 1, 2008)

a work of art


----------



## saabluster (Nov 1, 2008)

Those are beautiful! You could put Luxeon Is in them and they would still sell fine.


----------



## rayman (Nov 1, 2008)

Great work :thumbsup::huh:.

rayman


----------



## mr.squatch (Nov 1, 2008)

Still have yet to luck out on a Mac custom. They continue to get better and better. keep up the good work. Awesome to see em in the process too. Those tailcaps are beautiful. 


g


----------



## Morelite (Nov 1, 2008)

They are beautiful, where is the buy option?


----------



## dmdrewitt (Nov 1, 2008)

Very nice indeed! Imagine if they were made of Titanium :thumbsup:


----------



## GLOCK18 (Nov 1, 2008)

:wow: 
They're all so nice its hard deciding on one design.!


----------



## cmacclel (Nov 1, 2008)

GLOCK18 said:


> :wow:
> They're all so nice its hard deciding on one design.!


 

Well one is yours choose wisely 

Mac


----------



## Monkeyboab (Nov 1, 2008)

How much are those?:thumbsup:

Rob


----------



## bf1 (Nov 1, 2008)

Mac,
Count me in for a complete build. Number 1 or 3 from the bottom up.


----------



## GLOCK18 (Nov 1, 2008)

*Sceptre II* 
I would have to pick the patterned body, finned and grooved head, with the 6 flute Tailcap


----------



## glockboy (Nov 1, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Hodsta (Nov 1, 2008)

I :thinking: I'm in, they look pricey but worth it.


----------



## AlexGT (Nov 1, 2008)

Amazing work as usual, Why not have them chromed? 

Off topic, what kind of lathe do you use to make these kind of work? I always wondered how easy or hard is it to lathe a flashlight.

You certainly make it look easy BTW.

AlexGT


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Nov 1, 2008)

So sweet. Mac, I'd like in as well. Dang, _*NOW*_ what to sell?


----------



## Metatron (Nov 2, 2008)

best damn flashlight ever i reckon, even my MDT has ducked for cover.:thumbsup:


----------



## vestureofblood (Nov 2, 2008)

Mmmmm eye candy... I realy like what you did with the tailcap too.


----------



## Aircraft800 (Nov 2, 2008)

So nice and smooth. Beautiful work Mac. 

I'd love to have one of these in my collection.


----------



## marcspar (Nov 2, 2008)

Mac - I'm in for one with a p7 if still available.

Marc


----------



## cmacclel (Nov 2, 2008)

AlexGT said:


> Amazing work as usual, Why not have them chromed?
> 
> Off topic, what kind of lathe do you use to make these kind of work? I always wondered how easy or hard is it to lathe a flashlight.
> 
> ...


 

These where made on my Grizzly 12 x 36 lathe, CNC Mill for head Fluting (outside shop) and my Mill for the tailcap flutes. Using manual machines these take alot of time. I have been working on the ones pictured for the past 2 weeks.

Once I get my new lathe I will plan on offering these tailcaps on a regular bassis, along with some other parts.

Thanks for all the comments guys! It feels good when people like your stlye's 

Mac


----------



## MSaxatilus (Nov 3, 2008)

Mac,

Those are simply stunning! Nice work. :bow:

MSax


----------



## 04orgZx6r (Nov 3, 2008)

Can't wait until your new lathe comes in:thumbsup:


----------



## thomashct (Nov 4, 2008)

Mac,
Any chance of buying the switch cap with the switch modules installed alone? I would be interested in at least a couple of them, and maybe a complete set too (depending on price).


----------



## QtrHorse (Nov 4, 2008)

.


----------



## greenlight (Nov 4, 2008)

those flutes look like knuckle biters.


----------



## wquiles (Nov 4, 2008)

Mac, like others have said, these simply look outstanding !!!

I can't wait to see what you will do with your upcoming CNC machine 

Will


----------



## choppers (Nov 4, 2008)

These are just sweeeeet!! I will be purchasing some tailcaps for sure. Would definitley want one of these lights with the Welch Allyn *New 14watt Fully Regulated Ballast...wonder if that is possible with these naked ladies??


----------



## kiely23+ (Nov 5, 2008)

choppers said:


> These are just sweeeeet!! I will be purchasing some tailcaps for sure. Would definitley want one of these lights with the Welch Allyn *New 14watt Fully Regulated Ballast...wonder if that is possible with these naked ladies??


 
I agree...


----------



## ScubaSnyder (Nov 5, 2008)

Thats some great machining !


----------



## LED Zeppelin (Nov 5, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## tanasit (Nov 5, 2008)

Mac,

Send me your PayPal addy and I will pull the trigger.:twothumbs
Your creations now look like jewelries not flashlight any more.:laughing:

Tanasit


----------



## LuxLuthor (Nov 10, 2008)

I would be afraid to get one of these as it would make all my other mag mods look ugly! LOL! Superb artistry & craftsmanship.


----------



## Manzerick (Nov 11, 2008)

They look amazing!!! And so pure in their birthday suits!!!


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Nov 14, 2008)

Mac, you the man! ( ya I know many have said it before ) I plan on owning one of your creations one day ( after Christmas ).


----------



## hamheart (Nov 15, 2008)

mac your inbox is full, i will take the c cell if still possible. thanks


----------



## cougar_67 (Nov 27, 2008)

As others have said - simply amazing work!
How much are these?






thanks
steve


----------



## QtrHorse (Dec 17, 2008)

cmacclel said:


> Once I get my new lathe I will plan on offering these tailcaps on a regular bassis, along with some other parts.
> 
> 
> Mac


 
Any chance you have started to make these tailcap clickies yet?


----------



## testno2283 (Dec 18, 2008)

im kinda likeing the very middle one on the top pic just because of the square like grip and the larger groves cut on the torch head but still they all look mint :twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs


----------



## cmacclel (Dec 18, 2008)

QtrHorse said:


> Any chance you have started to make these tailcap clickies yet?


 

My New lathe is on a truck on it's way here now. Hopefully it will be delivered before the holidays.

Mac


----------



## QtrHorse (Dec 18, 2008)

My mistake Mac, I thought you already had it. Looking forward to see the new tailcaps in production and anything else new you come out with.


----------

